# Pita bread or oats post workout



## sicko (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey people...

Now for my post workout i take 30 grams of protein from Oryx Protein.... 

I need 30-40 grams of carbohydrates to take together ( my meal is 1-1.5 hours afterwards)...

I dont take simple sugars post workout (Sometimes i used apple but higher fructose than glucose) . Please I dont need your opinion on simple vs complex carbs post workout. 
I know the facts, i know the studies , i experiment.

We are against to most of the refined blahblah breads. So , could a pita (whole wheat ) bread consisting of 35-40 carbs used as Medium-High GI together with the protein postworkout? I have tried using Quick Oats (a bit faster gi from normal) but this can only be done when I am able to get home. At times im at University I would like something easier to carry. Slices of sweet potato are also possible.

Give me your ideas....


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 7, 2007)

Preferably I would like Oats.  But you could try the pita for a bit and see how it affects you.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 7, 2007)

dump the oats in the shaker with the protein.. then mix with water after.  That way you dont have to go home.. i always eat mine raw


----------



## jhawkin1 (Sep 7, 2007)

PreMier said:


> dump the oats in the shaker with the protein.. then mix with water after.  That way you dont have to go home.. i always eat mine raw



I like mine blended in w/ whey and water, but obviously you won't bring one of those to the gym with you...raw is yummy with whey, I agree with PreMier.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Sep 7, 2007)

annnndd that reply was horrible.  I meant the oats are good with a blender, whey, and water, and PreMier's idea is great.


----------



## sicko (Sep 8, 2007)

PreMier said:


> dump the oats in the shaker with the protein.. then mix with water after.  That way you dont have to go home.. i always eat mine raw



You know ..for some strange reason whenever I eat too many oats during the day i feel dehydrated despite all the water i drink... I even have some friends with the same problem..

Also , how about  a bowl of (40 grams of carbs) of cooked brown rice (eaten with spoon) while drinking my shake? It sits better in the stomatch and can easily eat a meal an hour afterwards.... easy to carry also...


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2007)

that would be fine. i think it would be about 1 1/2 cup cooked brown rice.. or 1 cup cooked/msahed sweet potato


----------

